# No networking interface found



## DarkNuker (Jul 15, 2009)

During installation of FreeBSD 7.2, while performing post configurations to the network interface, the only options I get are plip0, sl0, and ppp0. None of those are my network adapter. I have an AsusTek P5GC motherboard that has the network adapter imbedded into the motherboard. Since I have have a network adapter, why doesn't it show up? Anyone have any ideas? Or anyone who had this problem know how to fix it? I just want net on my FreeBSD system.


----------



## mk (Jul 15, 2009)

start with 

```
ifconfig -a
```
to see all detected NICs, check dmesg too.
I google the motherboard you give, what i found is that your network card probably is attansic, * man -k attansic* bring back 2 results and if i'm right your card is supported by age(4)() driver.


----------



## DarkNuker (Jul 15, 2009)

mk said:
			
		

> start with
> ifconfig -a




```
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT, SIMPLEX, MULTICAST, NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING, MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
     inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
     inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
     inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```



> man -k attansic



ae(4) ...that's what I need. It's for the Atheros L2 driver. age(4) is for L1..but that was a close guess.

So, how do I get the ae(4) driver? And how do I install it?


----------



## mk (Jul 15, 2009)

From ae(4)()

```
SYNOPSIS
     To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following lines in your
     kernel configuration file:

	   device miibus
	   device ae

     Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the
     following line in loader.conf(5):

	    if_ae_load="YES"
```


----------



## DarkNuker (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much. I finally have net on my BSD system. And because of that, I was finally able to install gnome on there. But, I'm a bit shocked by it. I was expecting FreeBSD to have the devil theme to it like all the pictures show when googling FreeBSD images. It's nothing like that.


----------



## mk (Jul 15, 2009)

there is no default background 
setting it as your desktop background is your own pure taste. 
what is default is your window/desktop manager background.


----------



## DarkNuker (Jul 15, 2009)

Right now, it's Gnome2 and my background is a FreeBSD picture. I had to go on the net to find it. I thought the system would've carried atleast one FreeBSD background, but it doesn't. The logo in the corner by the Applications, Places and System menu..I though it would be the devil head with horns (just the red ball with two cones attached at the top..instead it's the KDE foot symbol). Everything else is..well, basically the same as every other distro out there so that doesn't surprise me. Can I change the logo in the corner of the menus? I don't like the KDE foot symbol.. I'd like to put the little devil head if possible.


----------



## tangram (Jul 15, 2009)

If you are using KDE you can customize it to your hear content. Have a look at http://kde-look.org/.

If you want a cool FreeBSD KDE kicker icon install the KDE Crystal Diamond Icons available at http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Crystal+Diamond+Icons?content=45576 or at http://www.paolocampitelli.com/kde-icons/.


----------

